# I need to know the rules of a fox hunt!!



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I posted this somewhere already.....I wish I remembered where..... I copied and pasted this from (http://nhh.glencarry.com/etiquette.htm) by googling "fox hunting etiquette". I am at work and dont have the list my club gave me handy. _

*Riding Etiquette*


Stay in close to the field that you are riding with, straying off or working your horse is termed 'larking' and is not acceptable
Watch the horse in front of you, do not crowd other horses
Watch the group in front of you for changes in speed, direction, etc.
Watch out for holes, or wire, or any other hazard.
Listen for instructions: Gate, please! Reverse field! Hold hard! Stay on the edge of the field!
Keep chatter to a minimum while the hunt is underway. Talking is allowable while roading to and from the meet, at refreshment breaks and when the hounds are not being hunted. Keep an eye on the Master for a raised hand to signal quiet when we are stopped.
If a gate is closed when you reach it make certain the last rider through closes it. If a gate is open, leave it open, likewise with wire across coops.
Pass on warnings to the person behind you. Don't try to yell it to the end of the line. It is your responsibility to make sure the person behind you knows what to expect. If you are warning about a hole, etc., say "'ware hole" and point at it AS YOU PASS IT. If the message is "Gate, please" or "Gate open," say it to the next person AS YOU GO THROUGH THE GATE.
Do not pass other horses too closely or at a high rate of speed
Do not circle in front of other horses
Gentlemen should assist ladies and children as necessary in the conduct of the hunt for convenience and safety
_Anything else, the person who invited you should inform you. If you go to that link, they have a safety and turnout section. _


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

awesome thanks!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't call the hounds dogs... they're hounds. And they smell 

Also, the hounds have the right of way, they'll most likely be at the front of the hunt all the time, but if some double back - stay out of their way.

Ditto passing "Ware, Hole" down the line as you ride past holes so others know they're there.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Stef!

Congrats on your soon to be first Fox Hunt! They are a blast and are very addicting! But yes, you are right - there are rules. Remember the tradition of the sport, and you'll do just fine. 

It's like a big trail ride, just more conformed I guess you could say. I am going to assume you are going to go with the Hill Toppers for your first time out, I would suggest that, but you have to go with whatever group your fellow Fox Hunting friend rides in, since she invited you and you are her guest.

Dress, like you would entering the ring at a real HT. White or Beige Breeches. Black Jacket, White blouse, Rat Catcher or Stock Tie, Black Gloves, Tall Boots, Black Velvet Helmet. Hair in a bun or up or tidy and neat. If it is cold, you can wear an outter jacket, make sure it is dark though and respectable. Not some Hot Pink, Stripped Emo thing...lol.

Make sure Sandie is clean and tidy. Not all hunts reqiure braiding, find out from your friend. My local Hunt only braids for the Blessing Of The Hounds - so just for your convenience, find out before hand. I would hate for you to spend hours braiding, when it isn't required - know what I mean Jelly Bean.

When you get there, and Sandie is comfortable and attended to, make sure you introduce yourself to the Master Of The Hunt. Shake his/her hand and thank them for having you. That is always appreciated, if they aren't busy.

If you don't get the chance before hand, make sure you do it when you are all back at the barn and enjoying one anothers company in the lounge, eating and drinking *if your hunt does this - mine does*

When you start out on the hunt, whatever order you start out in, remain. So if you end up last in the line, you stay there. You do not pass the person infront of you while on the hunt - unless you are all cantering about in a large field. BUT if you end up back at the walk, make sure you go back to your origional order.

The Main group will have the hounds. They follow the Field Master. Where he goes, they go. If you go with the Main Group - you have to stay out of the way of the the Wipper In's as well, they are very important to the main group for they keep an eye on the hounds, their where abouts and keeping them together. They usually are all over the place - running from the head to the back, keeping the hounds together.

Stay in your order, and out of their way.

If you go with the Hill Toppers, no hounds will be with you. Hill Toppes is are more relaxed. I suggest you go with this group until you get more exposed.

As you already stated, do not pass anyone infront of you. Even if they are lower down on the totem pole, or a guest like yourself - it's a big no no. Not all Members wear Red Coats - Red Coats are usually designated to the Men *not all groups do this, so find out* With my Club, only the men are designated red coats, and the woman wear Black or Navy Blue coats, with light blue collars. 

So find out which is which, incase if you have woman who are members in the club, in your group. I would hate for you to mistake them for guests and ride infront of them.

Usually the Head Rider of the Hill Toppers will try to get the group they are leading in and around the general location of the Main Group - so that you and others can see what they do with the hounds. When you come close to the hounds....meaning if you are out on a trail, and you hear them - don't talk.

If you speak when the hounds are at work, that is an insult. Trust me...I got in trouble once......lol. You cannot interupt the job of the hounds, afterall that is what it is about. If they are on a trail, keep your lips zipped. lol.

Try to stay as quiet as you can as well while on the ride, unless specified by your group. Usually you can talk while you are out and about, but the Head Rider usually will state when you must be quiet because you are nearing or near the Main Group.

Have fun! Just enjoy yourself. It isn't as stressful as it is made out to be, you are amongst many others who love this sport as well, so don't stress out and just enjoy yourselves.

Find out the protocals with your friend - she'd be your best highway of information, since she is a member of the group. Every Hunt Group have their own set of rules and protocals - so by me saying what it is with mine, may not be the same with the one you'll be joining in on.

Make sure you get alot of pictures! - oh, and don't forget to pay your capping fee... lol


Here are the rules for my group:

http://www.battlecreekhunt.com/index.php?pr=BCH_Hunting_Rules


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Make sure your horse is ok with hounds walking around her as kicking a hound is a seriuos serious sin!!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_MIE--thats interesting that only the men in your club wear red jackets. All of our MFH's wear them, including the two women. Only those who have earned their "colours" wear it on their collar. _

_Our hunt is a very relaxed hunt compared to the others in the area. If we pass the field master, we have to buy them a drink after the hunt. Other hunts you might not get invited back...._

_If there is eating/drinking after, try and find out if it is a potluck or tailgate (bring your own sandwhich). Even if it is bring your own sandwhich, some people bring something to share. Dont forget to take a lawn chair just in case!_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks MIE, lots of helpful info there!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Women in the field do not generally wear white breeches. That is reserved for those wearing pinque coats (red). Tan breeches are always correct.

If your horse kicks, put a red ribbon on its tail. 

If your horse kicks hounds, leave him home.

Wear unscented deodorant and no perfume.

keep quiet

stay to the rear of your riding group with your sponsor. Never ride to the front of the group as a guest.

Never talk to working staff.

Don't lark. If everyone in your group jumps the log next to the trail, you can jump it. Don't swerve off and jump one by yourself.

If they hand out stirrup cups (usually sherry) before the hunt....resist the urge to grab six of the cups!!!!










Try to use very plain brown tack, and not flashy like the bridle above. That was a clients horse and he sent her with that bridle. I cringed.....


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I would tend to agree with you Allison if you were a member - but guests are ok in white breeches and are ok with a bridle like the one in your picture - but again, that all depends on which hunt group you ride with.

If I joined my local group - would love to but I do not have $900 to spend on 1 season membership - I would invest in plain brown tack and yadda, yadda, yadda. 

With my group, so long as you are clean, presentable and respectful - you are fine. I ride with my fancy browband and it doesn't bother the Head Huntsman or the members at all, and I ride in white breeches and it doesn't phase them what-so-ever and I get invited back quite regularily.

But again - that all depends on the group you ride with - so I stress, make sure you talk about this with your friend who is a member. Find out what that particular hunt prefers and doesn't.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

What field are you riding in? 1st and 2nd usually have a faster pace, and the hilltoppers are a bit slower.

The biggest thing i have foudn to watch for is the hounds of course. If you are in 1st or 2nd field there are uslaly a couple of hounds that get seperated or lag behind. Keep your eye on them and call "ware hound" if they come up to pass you.

Have a blast though! Foxhunting is super fun! It's all the excitement of a hunter pace plus some because you never know when the hounds will find the scent...and then you're off!

are you riding with grand river?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

wren said:


> What field are you riding in? 1st and 2nd usually have a faster pace, and the hilltoppers are a bit slower.
> 
> The biggest thing i have foudn to watch for is the hounds of course. If you are in 1st or 2nd field there are uslaly a couple of hounds that get seperated or lag behind. Keep your eye on them and call "ware hound" if they come up to pass you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Not sure what field yet, depends on where my friend is, and she's done them before so probably first or second. And yes, Grand River!!  Are you going??


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

No, when i get to go i ride with Rocky Fork down here in columbus, but i've heard great things about grand river. Have a great time and tell us stories when you get back!


----------

